# What are these parts for?



## MrWillis_Colorado (May 2, 2020)

Hello,

I'm turning on a pump for my sprinkler system that draws water from a ditch. This is my first time doing this. I know how to prime the pump with water, but I was unsure what these two pieces were for. They were sitting next to the water intake filter. Do they go inside the water intake hose?


----------

